# 6'2 and riding a 14.3hh horse =(



## Equilove

Here are a couple more - the first is me on Sav, the 2nd is me on a 15.2 hand gelding


----------



## kaykat31

Yes, I would say being too big for a horse would be a viable reason for a trade/sell. People outgrow & sell their horses constantly. If you got a horse that was round with a big barrel, I think you could fit something 16hh fine, if it was narrow though, you'd have to go with the 17hh.


----------



## Macslady

I think part of the problem is less the size of the horse and more the size of the saddle. It looks to me from all the pics that the saddle is just a bit too short and and this adds to the illusion of your height. As for horse size I agree with the others, horses are bought and sold for less reasons than that. 

Here is where we as humans have to remove the emotional. Trust me I am fighting that feeling right now, as my husband and I have moved into gaited horses and have 3 QH/paints we need to sell as we aren't using them anymore. First of all our horses don't love us, they don't have that emotional draw. If they had those type of feelings they would never allow us to wean and sell their babies. We all tend to think our animals have the same feelings we do. They are much simpler as they require food, water, shelter and care. They are only concerned with their needs.

Look at it this way, by selling your girl you are allowing someone else the pleasure in owning a horse that you have trained.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

i tihnk you could easily look fine on something 16 hands if they aren't so narrow. But i agree that is a fine reason to sell a horse people 'outgrow' horses often and if you can pass him on to someone more his size it may be better.


----------



## UnrealJumper

If you really have your heart set on keeping her and getting another horse, you could always lease her out if she's a safe horse! Then she could pay for herself!


----------



## Equilove

Thanks everyone. I am looking at a 16 hand straight-off-the-track thoroughbred mare right now. She has been sticked at 16.

As for the comment on the saddle, I am only using the same saddle in 2 of the photos. The rest are different. There's no illusion, I'm just really freaking tall. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScharmLily

Well, I guess personally I wouldn't sell a horse that I am very attached to unless it was a safety issue for the horse. If she can carry your weight fine, then for me there is no reason to sell. But then again, this is one of the reasons that I don't show. I think someone posted about the option to lease her out- this may be a good compromise for you.

I disagree that horses don't mind switching owners though. My new boy is now practically attached at the hip to me and he is just finally getting over his anxiety about trailering. He was moved around a lot in the past few years, and he was not great about going into the trailer because of it. Once in he was fine, but when we got somewhere he would be a shaking mess until the saddle and pad came out. Once I started tacking him up he would relax instantly because he knew at that point that we were just going riding. My 26 yr old arab gets very mad if I go on vacation, despite the fact that my cousin would stay at my house and watch the horses. He actually chewed a hole through his stall wall while I was gone (no, he was not locked in). When I return, all the horses are all over me...somehow I think that they are attached to me if they act like this despite my cousin being there to care for them all week.


----------



## Allison Finch

While it may appear you are too big.....go look at Mark Todd. He is also 6'2 and he has ridden similarly sized horses to the Olympics in the toughest discipline offered there. While he may look big, it doesn't interfere with the horse doing this hard job!!

If you love her, keep her!! No way your riding will be any way near as demanding on her as Todd's horses.



















Besides, Arabs and mustangs are well know for being much tougher than they appear!!


----------



## smrobs

I have to agree with Allison. If she has the physical ability and willingness to keep up with what you want to do and you really don't want to see her go, then keep her. 'Stangs have the same basic consistutions as Arabs, they are tough little ******s for their size.


----------



## Roberto

It may just be me, but in reviewing all of the pictures that you posted, your tow/foot appears to be hitting all of the horses that you are sitting, at their elbows. So, unless the horse you select in 16+ hands with a good sized barrel, I believe you are still going to have the same leg length on all of them. 

I don't think you look overly large/tall on your mare, but if your height/leg length is causing you to feel uncomfortable (your appearance to others) then I would purchase another horse. 

And as to whether our animals love us or have feelings of affection for us as opposed to here comes the food source, I have to go with that my animals geniunely love me. Because there have bee many a time my jumper could have allowed me to continue my free fall over her head and she threw her head up to catch me on her neck and I don't believe she was thinking, "crap if I let her fall who will feed me?"


----------



## Equilove

Roberto said:


> It may just be me, but in reviewing all of the pictures that you posted, your tow/foot appears to be hitting all of the horses that you are sitting, at their elbows. So, unless the horse you select in 16+ hands with a good sized barrel, I believe you are still going to have the same leg length on all of them.
> 
> I don't think you look overly large/tall on your mare, but if your height/leg length is causing you to feel uncomfortable (your appearance to others) then I would purchase another horse.
> 
> And as to whether our animals love us or have feelings of affection for us as opposed to here comes the food source, I have to go with that my animals geniunely love me. Because there have bee many a time my jumper could have allowed me to continue my free fall over her head and she threw her head up to catch me on her neck and I don't believe she was thinking, "crap if I let her fall who will feed me?"


I am working on getting rid of my chair seat, which is why my toe hits the elbow like that. It isn't just you, it's a serious issue I have! Haha. I have to bring my leg way back when I turn in a tight circle so my toe doesn't hit her elbow =(


----------



## HannahFaith

i dont think your height is a huge problem , because ( no offense to any one please dont attack me) you are skinny. you're not a huge person, just lanky. if you were 6'2 and 250 pounds, i'd be more likely to say get a bigger horse. idk thats just me. granted height wise you are to big for her for show rings. just depends on how badly you want to show and how badly you want to keep her.


----------



## Equilove

HannahFaith said:


> i dont think your height is a huge problem , because ( no offense to any one please dont attack me) you are skinny. you're not a huge person, just lanky. if you were 6'2 and 250 pounds, i'd be more likely to say get a bigger horse. idk thats just me. granted height wise you are to big for her for show rings. just depends on how badly you want to show and how badly you want to keep her.


Yeah that's the thing - I want to compete and start doing higher levels of showing (instead of just local). Sure she can carry me, but we aren't a good aesthetic match - which, if I'm not correct, is a necessity for things like HUS.


----------



## AlexS

I personally don't think that height is a reason to sell a horse unless your feet are in danger of touching the ground. 
And I certainly would not sell a good horse that I was fond of to get one who was more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## rob

what type of showing do you want to do cause there are alot of cutting horse trainers that are bigger than you and show smaller horses than yoursif your seat is good and you dont have a problem with the horse then i would show it


----------



## HannahFaith

Equilove said:


> Yeah that's the thing - I want to compete and start doing higher levels of showing (instead of just local). Sure she can carry me, but we aren't a good aesthetic match - which, if I'm not correct, is a necessity for things like HUS.



I think... Just try it... see how things go, if its obvious its just not going to work, then consider leasing her out and buying a horse? idk... good luck with that!


----------



## smrobs

Have you been showing her at all yet in HUS? At the level you are wanting? How did you guys place?

I think if it was me, I would take her to a few shows and just see how we did first before I decided to sell her. The aesthetic thing may not even come up in the judging, I don't know. Ask the judges if her size compared to yours had anything to do with the placing or if it was something else.

At least, that's what I would do.


----------



## kevinshorses

Here's a new flash for you...You look tall because you ARE tall. I know how it is because I'm 6'8. Any horse I ride looks small under me so I ride the horses that I want and don't worry about what it looks like. Spend your time riding your horse with so much precision and perfect technique that the judge CAN'T do anything but place you and forget about being "too" tall.

While your size may not help you in the HUS ring I would bet that if you have a wonderful seat and your horse is moving properly then it wouldn't keep you from winning anything.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think if you feel uncomfortable you have two options, get comfortable or learn to be comfortable. I don't think you look bad on that horse. She seems to carry you just fine. All of my horses are ponies (13-14 hands). I like mine smaller. But it's a personal preference. 

As far as the liking the owners thing I think my horse likes me. I rode her to the gas station and tied her up to the post. Went in and she neighed for me, came out and she nickered at me. I call for her she comes (and no not for treats). And she goes way better under saddle for me than just about everyone else because she's used to me. My aunt will go out and yell for her, she won't come, my husband...nope.. the kids...nope. The only ways she'll come in is if I go out and yell for her. I don't think they can "love" someone like we do but I have no doubt they like people. Even if it is just cause we feed them their favorite treats or don't yank on their mouth as much as other people.


----------



## Katze

I'm 5'4 and I like my horses tall, 16hh+ is perfect lol, and I don't look like a dwarf on her. I'm sure if you got a bigger barreled horse you wouldn't notice the difference so much, or is it your friends that are pointing out the "size" issue to you?

I also agree with smrobs, take her to some show's see how she does and how the judges react to you, saddle is a definite issue as well, tack needs to fit horse and rider. You ARE tall but I ride with few people that are about your height if not taller, one has a 15.1 h arabian mare and she looks great on her (she's 6'1 and lanky).

Good luck with whatever you decide =)


----------



## horseluver250

To be honest out of all the pictures you posted, you look the best on Sav because she is the heaviest boned and appears to be large bodied. If you do decide for a larger horse, I wouldn't go just by height alone. You may look perfectly fine on a 15.3 large bodied horse.


----------



## kitten_Val

I'm with other folks who say height doesn't really matter. I'm 5'9", my horse is 14'3. I started showing her this year. I don't think I look too big for her though and as long as I'm not too heavy and she seems to enjoy, we are both happy.


----------



## GoneRama

Allison Finch said:


> While it may appear you are too big.....go look at Mark Todd. He is also 6'2 and he has ridden similarly sized horses to the Olympics in the toughest discipline offered there. While he may look big, it doesn't interfere with the horse doing this hard job!!
> 
> If you love her, keep her!! No way your riding will be any way near as demanding on her as Todd's horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, Arabs and mustangs are well know for being much tougher than they appear!!


Continuing on from this.......

The Master himself on Charisma, the tiny little horse (barely 15.1hh from memory????) who carried him to Seoul Olympics and can't remember the other one he went to. Pretty sure he won gold at 2 Olympics (LA and Seoul), I know he came second at Badminton on him one year, dropped a rail in the showjumping to let Ginny Leng in to take the honours but even Toddy admitted that that was pilot error and not horse.














I could watch Toddy all day, such a master.

It's not the size of the dog in the fight it's the size of the fight in the dog.

If you're worried about what you'll look like in the HUS ring, put your stirrups up a hole or two.

For me personally, I wouldn't let it worry you. If you sell this lovely little horse that you are obviously fond of and get along really well with then you may find yourself regretting it. What's more important to you? The competition or having fun with your horse? As someone else said on this thread... it will probably make you a better rider as you will want everything else to be perfect so they don't notice your height on the horse.

Good luck and Sav is a real cutie. What's the white marking on her neck on the near side?


----------



## mysticalhorse

Its like wearing heels when you dont need too..... you have a few inches on me but I am 5'11" and wear my 3" heels when I go out... you look great on your horse, own it sugar!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove

AlexS said:


> I personally don't think that height is a reason to sell a horse unless your feet are in danger of touching the ground.
> And I certainly would not sell a good horse that I was fond of to get one who was more aesthetically pleasing.


Savanna is a good horse, yes, but there are a few other reasons involved in selling her besides needing a taller horse. I am wanting to make a big investment in training one horse to compete on in eventing (as I've decided that is what I want to pursue). 



rob said:


> what type of showing do you want to do cause there are alot of cutting horse trainers that are bigger than you and show smaller horses than yoursif your seat is good and you dont have a problem with the horse then i would show it


I actually considered sending her to a reining trainer, but settled on the fact her movement is much more suited to English.  She'd be terrified of cows, hahaha.



HannahFaith said:


> I think... Just try it... see how things go, if its obvious its just not going to work, then consider leasing her out and buying a horse? idk... good luck with that!


I considered leasing. Heck, I considered _giving_ her to one of the girls at the barn. But, they're under 18 and their parents pay board, and I didn't want to say something and have them going "Mommm daddddd pleeeeaseee" and ... well, you know. It's not fair to the parents  Thanks!



smrobs said:


> Have you been showing her at all yet in HUS? At the level you are wanting? How did you guys place?
> 
> I think if it was me, I would take her to a few shows and just see how we did first before I decided to sell her. The aesthetic thing may not even come up in the judging, I don't know. Ask the judges if her size compared to yours had anything to do with the placing or if it was something else.
> 
> At least, that's what I would do.


This is a very good point and kind of made me perk up a little  No, we haven't shown in HUS yet. I need to train _myself_ some more for that. I was looking at a quarter horse (http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/aqha-possible-purchase-94161/) and was interested in doing hunters with him (as a lease at first, and then when the possibility of selling Savanna arose I thought about purchasing him).

We have done some local shows back when she was green, and I've been working more on the "finer" things for future shows so we could actually compete. The first two shows I showed her western, W/T. Did not place (I was competing against well-seasoned 4hers, hehe). Since then we've come a long way however she can be spooky and distracted in the ring which was our problem the first couple of shows. There's an open show this month on the 20th I want to take her to, it's just a matter of finding her a ride! 



kevinshorses said:


> Here's a new flash for you...You look tall because you ARE tall. I know how it is because I'm 6'8. Any horse I ride looks small under me so I ride the horses that I want and don't worry about what it looks like. Spend your time riding your horse with so much precision and perfect technique that the judge CAN'T do anything but place you and forget about being "too" tall.
> 
> While your size may not help you in the HUS ring I would bet that if you have a wonderful seat and your horse is moving properly then it wouldn't keep you from winning anything.


Hmm, I am well aware I'm tall. So that's no news flash. I don't really feel self conscious or embarrassed about the fact I'm tall on her, I just find it difficult to give her certain cues and I feel sometimes it's hard for her to balance me in smaller circles at faster gaits. I just think I'd excel more in what I'd like to do (ultimately, eventing) on a larger horse.



ShutUpJoe said:


> I think if you feel uncomfortable you have two options, get comfortable or learn to be comfortable. I don't think you look bad on that horse. She seems to carry you just fine. All of my horses are ponies (13-14 hands). I like mine smaller. But it's a personal preference.
> 
> As far as the liking the owners thing I think my horse likes me. I rode her to the gas station and tied her up to the post. Went in and she neighed for me, came out and she nickered at me. I call for her she comes (and no not for treats). And she goes way better under saddle for me than just about everyone else because she's used to me. My aunt will go out and yell for her, she won't come, my husband...nope.. the kids...nope. The only ways she'll come in is if I go out and yell for her. I don't think they can "love" someone like we do but I have no doubt they like people. Even if it is just cause we feed them their favorite treats or don't yank on their mouth as much as other people.


I think another thing, too, is when I see some of the younger girls ride her who are much shorter than me I think, "They look great on her!" and I'd love to see one of them showing her, since they are wonderful matches.

As for the horse liking you - that's great, but I don't know how this "is my horse emotionally attached to me" discussion began ... I'm picking on YOU, I'm just letting everyone know that was not my initial discussion and I am not concerned about Savanna "missing" me lol. 



Katze said:


> I'm 5'4 and I like my horses tall, 16hh+ is perfect lol, and I don't look like a dwarf on her. I'm sure if you got a bigger barreled horse you wouldn't notice the difference so much, or is it your friends that are pointing out the "size" issue to you?
> 
> I also agree with smrobs, take her to some show's see how she does and how the judges react to you, saddle is a definite issue as well, tack needs to fit horse and rider. You ARE tall but I ride with few people that are about your height if not taller, one has a 15.1 h arabian mare and she looks great on her (she's 6'1 and lanky).
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide =)


Bringing up the bigger barrelled horse bit -I think I'd feel more secure if I had a rounder horse to put my legs around. Right now if I wrap my legs around Savanna, it throws my EQ off and I end up hitting her elbow with my toe whenever she takes a step back =( Thank you!



horseluver250 said:


> To be honest out of all the pictures you posted, you look the best on Sav because she is the heaviest boned and appears to be large bodied. If you do decide for a larger horse, I wouldn't go just by height alone. You may look perfectly fine on a 15.3 large bodied horse.


She is actually quite lean right now, but I think with some conditioning she'll get wider, maybe not 'huge' but surely wider. Thanks! 



kitten_Val said:


> I'm with other folks who say height doesn't really matter. I'm 5'9", my horse is 14'3. I started showing her this year. I don't think I look too big for her though and as long as I'm not too heavy and she seems to enjoy, we are both happy.


I am 6'2 and right at 190 lbs (yes I look skinny, but I'm solid muscle, lol). I don't think I'm TOO heavy for her, but I'm gettin' there!  I think it would definitely be a task carrying me over larger jumps and I wonder about her ability to do eventing (since she's scared of anything she hasn't jumped before, lol).



GoneRama said:


> Continuing on from this.......
> 
> The Master himself on Charisma, the tiny little horse (barely 15.1hh from memory????) who carried him to Seoul Olympics and can't remember the other one he went to. Pretty sure he won gold at 2 Olympics (LA and Seoul), I know he came second at Badminton on him one year, dropped a rail in the showjumping to let Ginny Leng in to take the honours but even Toddy admitted that that was pilot error and not horse.
> 
> I could watch Toddy all day, such a master.
> 
> It's not the size of the dog in the fight it's the size of the fight in the dog.
> 
> If you're worried about what you'll look like in the HUS ring, put your stirrups up a hole or two.
> 
> For me personally, I wouldn't let it worry you. If you sell this lovely little horse that you are obviously fond of and get along really well with then you may find yourself regretting it. What's more important to you? The competition or having fun with your horse? As someone else said on this thread... it will probably make you a better rider as you will want everything else to be perfect so they don't notice your height on the horse.
> 
> Good luck and Sav is a real cutie. What's the white marking on her neck on the near side?


That white mark is her freezebrand! She's an american mustang. 

I'll get back to answering later... work is getting busy. Thanks so much for everyone's responses and opinions. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Equilove

In the meantime, here are some photos I posted the other day of Savanna and I. As for the stirrups - that's as high as they go! I've been putting off buying new leathers (ones that actually match my saddle, lol) but I think I may end up punching holes in these in the meantime. Getting them higher may even help me with the height thing, since my leg will be closer to her.


----------



## kitten_Val

Equilove said:


> I am 6'2 and right at 190 lbs (yes I look skinny, but I'm solid muscle, lol). *I don't think I'm TOO heavy for her*, but I'm gettin' there!


No, you are not. :wink: If your gut telling you to get a taller horse to succeed. Well, let it be then. This is rather tough situation to advice anything and in the end it'll be your decision. She may be talented in jumping. Or she may be not. In any case go with what works best for you!


----------



## Allison Finch

You would be fine for eventing. If you think that tough little mustang may not be big enough.....check out this link.

It is the O'Connors riding Theodore, a PONY!! This pony won at the advanced level in eventing. 
It is not the size of the horse OR rider...it is the size of their hearts and their teamwork.

o'connor + theodore - Bing Images


----------



## AlexS

Equilove said:


> I just find it difficult to give her certain cues


You ride with your leg quite far forward, I believe you would find it easier to give cues if your legs was slightly further back.


----------



## Equilove

AlexS said:


> You ride with your leg quite far forward, I believe you would find it easier to give cues if your legs was slightly further back.


Right =( after riding primarily western the first 4 years I've ridden, I've developed a nasty chair seat, and it's something I work on almost every day yet once we go faster than a walk I seem to sink right back into the "chair" =(


----------



## Katze

Do you have a good english riding coach to help "train" you?

And judging by those pics you don't look big on her at all! 

Honey you need to own your height, don't be ashamed of it, one of my best friends is 6'1 her hubby is 5'10 and she still wears stilletos when we go out ****!:lol:

Stop slouching in the saddle, shorten your stirrups and get that leg in proper position, _p i a n o_ hands is a no no in english. 

Personally I would rather ride a horse that is a blast and train WITH said horse then try a totally new prospect. Try her out she might just surprise you =) Don't get trapped into the WB/big horses are better circle, remember a well built horse with a great heart can take you everywere 

Good luck:wink:


----------



## Equilove

Katze said:


> Do you have a good english riding coach to help "train" you?
> 
> And judging by those pics you don't look big on her at all!
> 
> Honey you need to own your height, don't be ashamed of it, one of my best friends is 6'1 her hubby is 5'10 and she still wears stilletos when we go out ****!:lol:
> 
> Stop slouching in the saddle, shorten your stirrups and get that leg in proper position, _p i a n o_ hands is a no no in english.
> 
> Personally I would rather ride a horse that is a blast and train WITH said horse then try a totally new prospect. Try her out she might just surprise you =) Don't get trapped into the WB/big horses are better circle, remember a well built horse with a great heart can take you everywere
> 
> Good luck:wink:


Yeah  That's why I posted these in the "pictures" section initially and not the critique - cuz I know my position and hands are horrible (especially the one where I'm turning her....YIKES). I was mostly posting them here to give an idea of how tall I look on her, but thanks for the advice  I can't shorten my stirrups... that's as high as they go, haha! I'm working on it... I need brown leathers anyway (mine are black 60" leathers). My boyfriend is about 5'10 - 5'11. He likes to say he's 6' but I know better  Honestly, Savanna ISN'T a blast to ride... hard to admit, but she's stubborn and would rather go slow. I think she is having issues with her front end (feet), but that's a whole different discussion. I like a horse that's sensitive and super-responsive. All the thoroughbreds I've owned were like that. They all had such unique personalities - like they thought a lot of themselves, lol. They're my favorite breed! I purchased Savanna on a whim.


----------



## smrobs

Of course, those of us that are urging you not to sell will still support you with whatever you decide to do . I would just hate to see you sell her before you find out if you could succeed in the show ring together and then regret it later.

And, I would miss seeing pictures of Sav. I love her so much .


----------



## Allison Finch

I just found a great photo of Teddy, so you won't think your guy is too small to event.....

Sure proof it is not stature, but heart.




















And Karen is no tiny girl, either.


----------



## smrobs

Allison Finch said:


> I just found a great photo of Teddy, so you won't think your guy is too small to event.....
> 
> Sure proof it is not stature, but heart.


Holy s*** and shinola!! That jump is bigger than he is :shock:.


----------



## Equilove

smrobs said:


> Of course, those of us that are urging you not to sell will still support you with whatever you decide to do . I would just hate to see you sell her before you find out if you could succeed in the show ring together and then regret it later.
> 
> And, I would miss seeing pictures of Sav. I love her so much .


Awww you're gonna make me want to cry  I love her too! But her previous owner has already said she'd take her back if she needs to - which would mean if I was able to and REALLY wanted to, I could purchase her back later on. Not a for-certain, but I know she wouldn't sell her, and if she did, she'd let me know first. She didn't want to sell her to begin with. We've become friends so I know she'd let me keep in contact with her. When she owned her, she'd never ridden her (she was afraid, I think, and for good reason). I'd had a few people come to look at her but I think I'd be most comfortable with her going back with Hope. I've already started looking at some OTTBs to adopt. I will miss my fiery little mustang though.  



Allison Finch said:


> I just found a great photo of Teddy, so you won't think your guy is too small to event.....
> 
> Sure proof it is not stature, but heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Karen is no tiny girl, either.


I wish I could see! Work is blocking the images


----------



## Katze

Aaah ok I got it, she's not your heart horse, giving her back wouldn't break your heart. Do what is best for you, if that's giving her back to her previous owner, so be it. I wish you the best 


*(p.s make sure he's tall AND red! ;-))*


----------



## ScharmLily

I think it would really help you to shorten your stirrup a hole or two for hunters. Although your leg takes up the saddle fine, the stirrup bars in hunt saddles are placed further foward to accomodate for a shorter stirrup (believe me, I know- I have the opposite problem because my legs are so short that many saddles just place them way to far foward).

I think a lot depends on the horse's stride too. I am small (just under 5'4" and relatively thin) but don't really like riding small ponies because of the short, choppy stride. However, my new horse is a 14.3 hh arab and he has a huge stride so rides much bigger than he is....seriously, he strides larger than many 16h horses I've ridden!


----------

